# Dipping HPT in breastmilk



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I read on peeonastick.com it could create a false pos. I tried it myself (with hindmilk) and it was pos within a minute. (Nice to see even though I know it's not real. lol. Haven't even O'd.)

Has anyone else tried this, or will now that they read this? Was it pos or neg for you? If pos, how dark?

Here's mine at the 10 min mark.







Cool, eh?

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...astmilkhpt.jpg

ETA. Here's a pic past the time limit. The background was pretty pink still in teh first one, and teh test continued to darken after the limit. I think BM reacts slower than pee.
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...stmilkhpt2.jpg


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, now I totally have to try this! I'll report back in a few


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok I had the faintest faintest squinter, but definitely there! Not as dark as yours and I did it with hindmilk as well. I may still have a slight bit of HCG in my system (I got my first BFN on the $tree yesterday after my m/c) so if I have any, it would be <15.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.







I've had one too.

Is there any way you could pos a pic of your test?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a pic past the time limit. The background was pretty pink still in teh first one, and teh test continued to darken after the limit. I think BM reacts slower than pee.
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...stmilkhpt2.jpg


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a really nice line! Mine was not anywhere near that and in fact it dried BFN - not even a squinter... are you sure you're not pregnant?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Positive. I did a hpt with pee and it was neg. I also had a heavy, normal, convincing af. I'm charted a couple temps and they are low. I've been doing opks and they are faint. I'm definately on a new cycle.
I did do clomid this cycle. I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## julesmama (Jul 5, 2010)

Ha! Here's my "bfp":

http://i838.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/DSCF3115.jpg

I also learned that after not pumping for almost a year I can hand express an ounce of milk into a cup in no time.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL I can't believe you can still get that much!

Yup I definately see that bfp. I bet it was even darker in a few more mins, because the background is still pink in that pic.


----------



## julesmama (Jul 5, 2010)

Yup, here's one from later on:

http://i838.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/DSCF3118.jpg

Way darker. I'm seriously tempted to poas just in case, but that would just be a waste of a test.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, I have to go try this now!

Plus, one of you has to talk me out of freaking my husband out







I know he really wants another, and it would be kinda cruel, but funny







Maybe when future baby is like 8 weeks old I'll prank him


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Kriket. Yea it would be mean if he really wants a baby. But at 2 months PP it would be hilarious.









Jules that's awesome.


----------



## Tara2 (Jan 25, 2008)

omg seriously? i thought peeonastick.com lady said it wouldn't work? gonna have to try this now...


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea she said it usually doesn't work for her, but she did get a really faint line one time.

Post pics after you do it!!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm...


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

wow thats crazy! lol


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I couldn't believe it when I read this, so of course I had to try it...and it worked! It was faint, but appeared within the time limit!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Pics please!


----------

